# Gatorfoam



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

has any body used it is it any good


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a small quantity of it many (12 or more) years ago, intending to use it to build a large outdoor structure for my RR. Sorry to say that I never got around to actually building anything and they are still in the box in the basement at this time.

BUT... I did cut a 1 and a half inch wide strip off one end of one piece and put it outside. I wedged it into the fence next to my patio deck, between the top bar and the chainlink fencing. I did not paint or coat in anything to protect it.

I know it got knocked off the fence many times over the multiple years it was out there in the sun, rain and snow. I pretty much would forget about it, usually only remembering it when I would find it in the Fall as I was stuffing leaves into a bag for pickup. I also remember shoveling it off the steps to the deck and cramming it back into the fence while wearing heavy gloves and bending it badly in the process. The last time I saw it, it was pretty beat up, but it had not delaminated or rotted in anyway.

The only thing I really noticed, (other than the discoloration due to being buried in leaves, dirty snow and such) is that the foamed styrene core on all the edges had taken on a convex shape where it had shrunk slightly (I assume that was sun or ultraviolet light damage). The shrinkage was only about 1/2 the thickness of the board and very uniform and smooth, almost like I had run some sort of concave router tool along the edge to shape it that way deliberately.

Given that multi-year experiment I have made the assumption that it would make a pretty good building material for outdoor use, but I think it would require some support at corner junctions and such, as I don't think that pin nails would do much good stuck in lengthwise in the foamed styrene core. I suppose a good glue that sticks to both styrene and what ever that surface laminate is (supposed to be a wood product) would make for stout joints, but a "frame" of wood or something else would certainly make the structure more robust.

Exposed edges of the board should probably be painted or somehow covered to protect it from ultraviolet light, but aside from that I think it is rather weather proof.

It was out there for at least 6 or 7 years and it has been at least 4 or 5 years since I last saw it, I think it probably fell off the fence again and got disposed of by the kid I hired to clean the leaves up one year.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By M&M Model RailRoad on 17 Oct 2013 10:00 PM 
has any body used it is it any good


The usual indoor foam board products (like Gatorfoam) have a veneer that is a wood / paper composition. 
But, there are outdoor-rated products that use PVC (for example) for their veneer: Versacel, Sintra, Celtec, and Komatex.
http://www.e-tplastics.com/html/expanded_pvc_foam_sheet_.html
http://www.foamboardsource.com/sintra-pvc-foam-sint740.html

A related product is high-density foam board. You can cut / route it like wood, and they use it for signs.
http://signfoam.com/index.html
precisionboard.com

On the cheaper end is corrugated sign board
http://www.signoutfitters.com/BlankYardSigns.aspx

Cliff


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using Gatorfoam/Gatorboard for several years and I love it. Although I don't leave my buildings out year-round, I conducted a similar test with a piece of the board by leaving it out around my RR for several years. Showed no signs of deterioration except minor stuff on the unprotected edges. Simple painting of exposed edges should solve that problem although I take care to cover the edges with some material such as styrene or by mitering the edges.

A very nice feature of the board is that you can machine it just like wood or plastic. I've used my table saw, drill press and router table during construction. The surface material has no tendency to chip or crack during machining.

Here are a couple of photos of a chuch that I scratch-built using Gatorfoam. If you look closely, you can see the corner miters. I used 1/2" Gatorfoam for this model. Unlike Sintra, Gatorfoam, in the 1/2" thickness, is extremely rigid and does not require any interior reinforcement.











And here is the finished model.










In this case, the boards were covered with Precision Products sheets representing shingles.

P.S., I have a carton of 1/2" and 1/4" 2ft.X4ft. boards ready for my next projects.

Doc


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

That is an awesome church doc


----------



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

wow looks great thanks for the info


----------

